# Are Iphones really that good ?



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thinking of leaving Vodafone and getting an Iphone on O2 anyone out there got one and how you getting on with it ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think so yes. ive spent countless hours playing games on mine :lol:

the only time you will hear nybody say no, is from a blackberry user :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

YES. Absolutely!


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

no and im a blackberry bold user


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes anything made by mac is good :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

nokia n97 for me now on pre order as from this afternoon


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I do like the iphone, I have owned mine for 10 months now, but I am bored with it! Never signing up for 18 months contract again! 

They are obviously a nice phone or EVERY one wouldnt try to copy them! Touch screen phones that look similar are popping up all over! 

Jordan


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Coming from a long list of nokias I have to say I have been quite impressed with my iPhone

It is quite intuitive and the operating system is not as "clunky" as other handsets I've used

Yes it has its flaws but for me the pros far outweigh the cons


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Get one, I used to break a phone once a month some times more, but i don't seem to break my iphone. And i use it more than all the others.

Best phone i have ever had, and that is from the man who's wife works for orange and i can pretty much have any phone i want. But i would not trade any of them for my iphone.:thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

buff not enuf said:


> nokia n97 for me now on pre order as from this afternoon


from ?

more info please

and iphone yes its worth it hopefully a new one to come out in june/july

for me i think i want the n97 now


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I love my iPhone. I do like the newer Blackberrys, but was put off when my friend brought one and he had loads of problems!


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

iphone is superb!!!!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> from ?
> 
> more info please
> 
> ...


http://shop.nokia.co.uk/nokia-uk/product.aspx?sku=4016044&culture=en-GB:argie: They we go m8ty :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> from ?
> 
> more info please
> 
> ...


http://shop.nokia.co.uk/nokia-uk/product.aspx?sku=4016044&culture=en-GB whhops again here


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Load of crap, unpractical and overpriced. Much like all mac products.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Ormy said:


> Load of crap, unpractical and overpriced. Much like all mac products.


Do you own an iPhone? What don't you like about it? What's overpriced about it? isn't it roughly the same price as the competition? Its at least £100 less than the Nokia N97 if you want to buy one without a contract, an even then you get a full year's free unlimited data subscription (on O2 pay as you go). Yes, the Nokia is open to any network, but if you really want to use the iPhone on another network, there isn't really much stopping you, and it doesn't have to cost anything to actually "unlock" it.

I have the original iPhone (2G) and I love it. Its very easy to use, feels good in the hand, and there are alot of applications for it, which help to enhance the functionality of the device all the time. I will be upgrading to the new one soon too.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

buff not enuf said:


> http://shop.nokia.co.uk/nokia-uk/product.aspx?sku=4016044&culture=en-GB whhops again here


Thanks mate

£499 ouch... what colour did you go for ?

am going to wait a month and then ill see what phone companies launch them. I know voda and tmobile are getting them 100%


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep they are very good, always had nokias previously but got my iphone 2 weeks ago and I love it. Its so slick, the OS is superb, the touch screen is 2nd to none, i've tested out quite a few touch screen phones and they are all crap, the iphone is the only one that doesn't drive you mad using it all the time. 

Clarke


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ormy said:


> Load of crap, unpractical and overpriced. Much like all mac products.


:wall::wall: have you ever used a mac????? :wall:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!! 
NO!!!!!!!!!
NO!!!!!!!!!

biggest piece of sh1t out,as I said in another thread about he iphone,in fact it's that [email protected] it's now at the repair place,3 weeks & counting


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> :wall::wall: have you ever used a mac????? :wall:


Yes and yes. I personally think they are a huge rip off compared to a PC. As to the iphone no I chose not to after playing with my mates for a few days. I really can't see what you're paying for.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, They are good. And FYI I use a Blackberry lol

Next phone.. iPhone.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Ormy said:


> I personally think they are a huge rip off compared to a PC.


So you consider BoS a huge rip-off compared to Turtle Wax, BMWs a huge rip-off compared to Fords, and Ercol a huge rip-off compared to DFS, etc., etc.?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I've not got an iPhone but do have an iPod Touch which is effectively and iPhone without the phone and camera and I'm well impressed.

I'm hoping that the rumour that O2 will lose its exclusive rights to the iPhone in the UK pan out and Vodaphone start offering them so I can get one (subject to the tariff offered) :thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm extremely attached to my iphone, i think its a magnificent tool for pleasure and business.

to be fair i have now had 3 iphones due to 2 of mine breaking, but they were both replaced at the Apple Store in Bristol, on the spot in about 10 minutes. Great customer service! 

I don't mind things going wrong, as it can happen to anything, but its how the issue gets sorted that matters.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

The iPhone is a life changing gadget. A couple years ago before the iPhone was announced we would all laugh at such an idea. Why would anyone want all of those features in a phone?

However look what it has done to the world. It has changed the way people think, the way people communicate and the way people live their lives. 

I for one was pessimistic up on it's announcement. However, having seen my mates one I will be getting one. 

Just one question. What will WWDC 2009 bring to the world? New iPhone? New communication device? Another new way for people to think? 

If I were you I would hold of until after WWDC. I have a feeling Apple will announce something that will, again, change the world.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I an on my second iphone 3g, i never had the 2g, as i was an avid nokia user!

I ditched my N95 8gig for my 3g, and i love it!

Wouldn't change it for the world!

It's so easy to use, and everything is right there, when and where ya want it!

I have mine jailbroken, and it makes things even better!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

surgemaster said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!
> NO!!!!!!!!!
> NO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> biggest piece of sh1t out,as I said in another thread about he iphone,in fact it's that [email protected] it's now at the repair place,3 weeks & counting


Can I ask what went wrong with it? From reading other peoples experiences with faulty iphones (not that i've read many people have had problems) and also my own (silent switch failed after just over a yr - admittedly after I dropped it causing no external damage), as long as you phone hasn't been exposed to water or suffering from obvious signs of damage taking it direct to an Apple store will generally result in them offering you a new one there and then.

Like i said my silent switch failed on my 2g after I dropped it onto a squash court when picking up my bag. No external damage and I only noticed the switch was faulty after trying to enable silent that night. Next morning I got out receipt and saw it was actually 1yr to the day that I bought it.

I dont live close to an Apple store but luckily already had plans the following weekend to be driving close to milton keynes. Called the Apple helpline but they couldnt help me much saying warrenty is out by over 100 days even tho I had the receipt saying otherwise but they were not to know that. This warrenty problem came about because I havent activated my 2g with O2 online as i'm running it jailbroken/unlocked, not to worry tho.

Read that Apple arent concerned about the iphone being activated if its an hardware faulty which a faulty silent switch obviously is. Called MK Apple store direct to book an appointment at the Genius Bar. Got an appointment even tho they were showing no reservation slots available. Got there on the Saturday afternoon as planned, place was busy. Called over by one of the staff and I explained the problem, chap didnt even turn Iphone on, simply checked there was no water damage and said "ok - we'll replace it" even tho the warrenty was out of date by 6 days. 5 minutes later after signing a couple of forms I had a brand new 2G and also a 90 warranty.

So moral of the story, dont bother going to Carphone Warehouse for repairs, go direct to Apple.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

parish said:


> So you consider BoS a huge rip-off compared to Turtle Wax, BMWs a huge rip-off compared to Fords, and Ercol a huge rip-off compared to DFS, etc., etc.?


I agree 100%


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> Can I ask what went wrong with it? From reading other peoples experiences with faulty iphones (not that i've read many people have had problems) and also my own (silent switch failed after just over a yr - admittedly after I dropped it causing no external damage), as long as you phone hasn't been exposed to water or suffering from obvious signs of damage taking it direct to an Apple store will generally result in them offering you a new one there and then.
> 
> Like i said my silent switch failed on my 2g after I dropped it onto a squash court when picking up my bag. No external damage and I only noticed the switch was faulty after trying to enable silent that night. Next morning I got out receipt and saw it was actually 1yr to the day that I bought it.
> 
> ...


The iphone we have has had loads of problems ie:[email protected] battery life(even with bluetooth & 3g turnred off),drops calls,speaker bust,sometimes won't connect,touch screen a b1tch to use,nearly impossible to use 3g even in the same room as a 3g dongle on a netbook etc. etc. but guess where I got it?
.
.
.
.
.
yep you got it craphone warehouse,couldn't even get ANY kind of loan phone "OH sorry we don't have any" 
never had any kind of problems with samsungs,nokias,lg,motorola phones we have had.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

surgemaster said:


> The iphone we have has had loads of problems ie:[email protected] battery life(even with bluetooth & 3g turnred off),drops calls,speaker bust,sometimes won't connect,touch screen a b1tch to use,nearly impossible to use 3g even in the same room as a 3g dongle on a netbook etc. etc. but guess where I got it?
> 
> yep you got it craphone warehouse,couldn't even get ANY kind of loan phone "OH sorry we don't have any"
> never had any kind of problems with samsungs,nokias,lg,motorola phones we have had.


I bought mine from Carphone Warehouse also but going to an Apple store direct would still have been an option for you despite you not having bought it from them. Apple don't seem to be mind where you got it as long as you have proof of purchase, in the end its their hardware thats at fault so they're happy to replace it.

My past experiences with Carphone Warehouse and warranty issues on other phones hasnt been great either, we're talking a good few years ago but I think I did manage to get a loan phone from them, still charge me for the privilege of fixing what I believed to be an issue that should have be covered by the manufactures warranty.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Taking it to an apple store isn't an option as the nearest one is 132 miles away  AFAIK


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

N97 looks like an X1!

Have had a look at the alleged spec of the new iphone and it doesn't seem much better than the current one!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a nokia e71 which is superb.

When apple produce an iphone with 100+gb storage, video camera, decent stills camera, and half decent battery life (I charge my nokia once a week!) then I'll make the jump. At least 12 months before all that happens, more realistically 2 years.

Mates of mine with iphones only seem to use all the fancy apps whent hey're posing in the bar with it, and half the time, their cheeks glow red as they say,"Well, it not quite working because the signal's a bit weak in here!" or other such bolleaux.

Until it's flawless, I'll remain totally happy with my e71.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

had a iphone 3g for about 4months sold it! didnt think much of it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Ive had mine for a few months now and its a love hate relationship.

Love:

iPhone Styling
Gaming playing
Internet Surfing
Listening to Music 
Email access
Sms instant chat style

Hate: (I know some will be sorted on the software update)

Cameras not good enough
No copy and Paste
No sms forwarding
No bluetooth with other phones
Managing Photos and music cant really be done on the iPhone

Basically the things they have held back for the next few versions!

I guess next year or later versions will be perfect!

Just an example how it does change your life, Sitting in our back garden I rang a graphics company to chase artwork, they sent it which i checked on the iphone and replied back to aprove it and give the go ahead!

Ill never go back to a standard phone which suprises me to say.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I find the same Paul, it has very much replaced my laptop or booting up the Mini for casual internet surfing, Twitter, email, news and kicking off some downloads on my server. I find I dont use the main machines half as much now.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> £499 ouch... what colour did you go for ?
> 
> am going to wait a month and then ill see what phone companies launch them. I know voda and tmobile are getting them 100%


I went for white :argie:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> I've not got an iPhone but do have an iPod Touch which is effectively and iPhone without the phone and camera and I'm well impressed.
> 
> I'm hoping that the rumour that O2 will lose its exclusive rights to the iPhone in the UK pan out and Vodaphone start offering them so I can get one (subject to the tariff offered) :thumb:


Exactly, and thats the reason why I'm holding off with going with O2.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

neilos said:


> Exactly, and thats the reason why I'm holding off with going with O2.


Yeup me too fingers crossed


----------



## entwisi (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm a bit of a phone geek

Iphone lacks so much in teh hardware its about 3 years old when it was new.

as others have mentioned, simple stuff like

rubbish camera
no video
no mms
no bluetooth stack( file transfer or A2DP support for stereo headphones on a Music device!!!!)
can't easily use mp3s as ringtones
limited storage
poor battery and not removeable/replaceable when it dies in 2-3 years as all Li-ion do.
App Store locked tight by Apple so if they don't like it you don't get it
screen res now nothing special

Symbian on teh other hand offers

very good cameras of 5 M and above with Quality lenses ( Zeiss )
DVD res video recording with TV out for ease of playback
high res screens ( e90 has 800x352 for excellent Office/web use)
support for higher capacity memory cards ( removeable so effectively limitless )
Full Bluetooth stack (a2DP and File and modem)
IRDA ( surprisingly useful when you want to bluetooth a contact to your colleague ina busy conference hall with 9 million phones with bluetooth on) 
Many options of form factor to suit personal choice (Candybar, sliders, clamshell, etc)
Fully customisable Interface
plentiful 3rd party software with no manufacturer hold.
In everyday use it just works and allows you to do what you want it to. 


what teh iphone does and did well was to really focus teh competition on UI as part of teh overall phone experience. No denying the interface is superb but IMHO teh hardware to back it up is far too 'old tech'


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Serious question but aside from a good touch screen and user interface what does the iphone have thats loads of other phones don't have?, as mentioned above a big list exists of what it doesn't have. Personally I think Apple products are mediocre but they have have the best marketing the world has ever seen. I think Apple actually have brainwashing techniques as many people believe that iphones are the only phone in the whole world that can access the internet. Its the same with the ipod people are so drawn in by the apple marketing circus that they genuinely believe that ipods are way more then MP3 players. Pretty impressive for something which is used to play music but actually lacks anything in the way of sound quality...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> Serious question but aside from a good touch screen and user interface what does the iphone have thats loads of other phones don't have?, as mentioned above a big list exists of what it doesn't have.


I'll bet you could compare any two mobile phones and come up with a list of what A lacks compared to B (and vv probably).

Not everybody needs every feature. I've got a SE k810i which is an old phone yet I reckon I don't use about 2/3 of its features.

Someone mentioned lack of IRDA on the iPhone. I've had several phones and several laptops with IRDA and have never used it - wouldn't even know how to - so I wouldn't miss it if my phone didn't have it.



gt5500 said:


> Personally I think Apple products are mediocre but they have have the best marketing the world has ever seen.


  That accolade belongs to Microsoft surely?



gt5500 said:


> Its the same with the ipod people are so drawn in by the apple marketing circus that they genuinely believe that ipods are way more then MP3 players.


Well the iPod touch *is* way more than an MP3 player. One of the best bits of kit I've ever bought. It synchs Safari bookmarks, e-mail, contacts, calendar, music, photos, and movies with my Mac so I carry around all the info I keep on my Mac.

At the end of the day Apple, like every other computer/phone/gadget maker, offers a range of products, with certain features, at a certain price point so you pays your money and you takes your choice.

As far as Apple is concerned, all the negative opinions of their products always seems to boil down to the price but, as I said in a previous post, with anything you buy there is a range of products that go from stupidly cheap to stupidly expensive so why should computers, phones, and music players be any different?

*Edit* Here's something that might amuse you - http://www.macrumors.com/ - although the iPhone doubled its share of the smartphone market over the past 12 months it still only has 10.8% compared to Nokia's 41.2% so I guess Apple aren't brainwashing as many people as you believe


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> Taking it to an apple store isn't an option as the nearest one is 132 miles away  AFAIK


well funny thing happened got an email from apple to fill in a customer satisfaction thingy so thought oh it must fixed & back at c/w so go down there,OH! it's at apple since 14th May not back yet.
FFS how long does it take to fix/replace a poxy phone it's been away a month?
Just compounds my resolve never to another iphone


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> well funny thing happened got an email from apple to fill in a customer satisfaction thingy so thought oh it must fixed & back at c/w so go down there,OH! it's at apple since 14th May not back yet.
> FFS how long does it take to fix/replace a poxy phone it's been away a month?
> Just compounds my resolve never to another iphone


should have taken it straight to the apple store not c*nt prat whorehouse.


----------

